
VA Will Try Again to Make Its Health Records Compatible with Pentagon's - gricardo99
https://www.npr.org/2018/09/21/650385092/va-will-try-again-to-make-its-health-records-compatible-with-pentagons
======
Thetawaves
[https://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/03/vista-
computer...](https://www.politico.com/agenda/story/2017/03/vista-computer-
history-va-conspiracy-000367)

A little history on the VA's EHR system and the lineage it shares with the
Pentagon system.

------
gricardo99
Summary (since this is an audio link): Mandated by congress that the VA and
Pentagon have compatible electronic medical records system, so that VA
patients have access to their records from their service.

1 billion spent, and completely failed.

Now VA has a contract for 10 billion over 10 years to use the same software as
the Pentagon.

